# What is a Blade Sail and a Spitfire Sail



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Could someone provide a definition of a Blade Sail and a Spitfire Sail? Have seen the terms used (as related to a storm jib) but do not know how they differ.
Regards


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

From an online dictionary

jib, headsail

Sometimes foresail. Jib rhymes with "bib". A sail set between the forwardmost mast and the headstay. All jibs are trimmed using a jibsheet, a line that passes through a block on deck (jib lead).

Many sailboats have several jibs of different sizes, shapes, and purposes.

Some jibs in a sail inventory are identified by their size relative to the foretriangle. A 100 percent jib (sometimes working jib) fills the foretriangle, as does a blade jib (blade). Jibs identified as larger than 100 percent extend aft of the mast, for example 130 percent, 150 percent. Because they overlap the mast they are called overlapping jibs (lappers). Often jibs are called by their relative size, with the largest the number 1 jib and the smallest usually the number 4 jib.

A genoa jib (genoa, genny) is a large overlapping jib.

Some jibs are known by their function, for example reaching jib, storm jib (spitfire).

A jib boom is a boom for a jib. A forestaysail (staysail) is set partway between the mast and headstay on the forestay (inner headstay). A jib topsail (jib top) is set high on the headstay.




Personally, I would call a blade anything smaller than a 110, I have not heard of the spitfire.........

Marty


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

Spitfire is another name for storm jib. if you have ever had to deal with the sail in anything over 40 knots, the name is self explanatory. It whips around like mad, especially when raising or lowering. This is a time when you can be glad you used bowlines rather than a metal shackle on the clew, as was discussed in a recent thread.


----------

